# Stolloween style pumpkins



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I have been dying to have some Stolloween style pumpkins, finally made the timme to make some. Thanks Scott!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice, it looks like Stolloween is getting some competition.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Those are fantastic...love both of them..the toothy guy is just plain great..the pumpkin on the left is such a fresh and original take on a jack o' lantern that I really don't have the words...really love the approach.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

I really like these. Especially the one on the left.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Finally!! You have been talking about doing these for a while, and once you got around to it, you knocked it outta the park!!! The first one is such a unique piece that I just adore, I found myself staring at this one the longest - it seems to have a story to tell me, but isn't getting the chance, lol. And the teeth on the second one - WOW. My first thought is how hard that would have been to pull off, and my second thought is just how well it works, it looks fabulous.

Great work on the paint detail too - the shadows look great!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I tell ya, Scott's got a ton of pictures and descriptions on making these things on his site, you should try it out.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

well done John-oween.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Johnny, those are wicked awesome. They came out really well. Like everyone else, I'm diggin the little guy on the left.


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Both are awesome! I'm gotta give the guy on the right a little love, he's got a great look with those teeth.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The guy on the left is sad because the guy on the right got all the teeth Beautifully done, HJ!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> The guy on the left is sad because the guy on the right got all the teeth Beautifully done, HJ!


LOL, I'm starting to see a little horror story about two pumpkins, one that is a dentist...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> well done John-oween.


Thanks, but I'll let Scott keep that title. You notice there are no closeups of mine like he offers 

Dave I think your recent work got me thinking about jack-o-lanterns with kinda sagging expressions. That and it looks a little like a ghost too.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

They look great!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work on these.


----------

